# 12 Plant Perpetual Grow Room Setup Ideas



## IAreRobLowe (Oct 24, 2015)

I just finished my first grow. I used two Mars 700w lights and a DIY then I built from Cree CXA3070s. Though I got great results from my grow at about 28 ounces, I realized I could be doing much better. I am selling all my gear and want to set up the perfect system. i think that the grow should be vertical since i only have 6'8" in height to work with. I can have a max of 12 plants. How would I go about designing an indoor grow that allows me to harvest once per week.. How much space would I need, what growing style would you go about, how much lighting? I've got about 10 x 10 x6'8" that I could work with. The air conditioning also has to be portable or I could build a window unit into a wall.


----------



## bravedave (Oct 24, 2015)

Are you vegging and flowering in the same room? How many plants and how long was the 28 oz grow? Is one of your room walls on an outside wall. Where are you exhausting. Still going LEDs, I assume. Considering a scrog? Probably your best yield would come with it...more work, of course.

You need to look at:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-a-pound-every-three-weeks.116859/

and @ttystikk can answer your vertical grow questions...just don't ask him anything political as he will be clueless.


----------



## IAreRobLowe (Oct 24, 2015)

bravedave said:


> Are you vegging and flowering in the same room? How many plants and how long was the 28 oz grow? Is one of your room walls on an outside wall. Where are you exhausting. Still going LEDs, I assume. Considering a scrog? Probably your best yield would come with it...more work, of course.
> 
> 
> You need to look at:
> ...



I can grow in separate rooms but I may have to divide that space. The 28oz grow was with 6 plants for 3 months under about 700 watts drawn from the wall. I am willing to switch to HPS. I can definitely Scrog


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Oct 24, 2015)

You start off with just one plant in flower.
Maybe two weeks later... bring another one over into flower.
About two weeks after that.... bring over a plant and put it into flower just like the others.

Before you know it... you are pulling one down and putting one in.
It never ends.
Clockwork.


----------



## Flagg420 (Oct 24, 2015)

Make note to select a strain that finishes early, and never stray...

"But I want an energetic cerebral high that I can smoke and work still, like Sour D!" 

No.

Sour D and most other sat's grow 10-12 weeks.... My royal queen's sour diesel is a 12 week flower, making it fuck my rotation all up...

Cloning is a big option as well, as it will cut down on your grow times to have healthy rooted clones rather than that first 2-3weeks as seedlings....

I use an 8000btu portable A/C and my room LOVES it (make sure to mod the exhaust for light tightness) 

HPS will increase yields, (and temps/power consumption, but worth it)

Whether scrog or vert tho, u need to have a system that allows the plants mobility to change from veg to flower room.... so the screen, or a vert shaft of some kind to train it while it is in veg will be something to consider.... and possibly share, its what holds me back from switching to vert from trees....


----------



## bravedave (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah, scrogs would probably yeild the best but not condusive to perpetual harvest type grow. For that you actually kind of need 4 rooms, I expect. Clone, veg, flower, and drying rooms. I have 1 room with a cloning cabinet enclosed. So I veg, flower, and dry in the same place. Thus my harvests are over 3 months apart. Here my drying rack hangs where my light normally does....


----------

